# Nissan Sentra GTS



## timsentra8 (Sep 29, 2007)

here is my project car my 2001 Nissan Sentra GTS
here some of my modifications
Engine SR20de Infiniti G20
Simota Airfilter
Fiam 2 long horns
Supervision HID kits
2" down pipe Headers
Apexi GT Specs Muffler
17" Concept One Tomahawk Magwheels
Dunlop Lemans 702 215/45/17R
RSpecs GT Cross drilled Rotor Dics
Alpine CVA-1003 indash LCD monitor
Sony Explode 2 way speakers (front&rear)
Pulsar Bucketseats
Sparco fabrics for my door panels
Tein lowering springs
B&M short throw shifter
Sunroof
JDM white Gauge w/ Red Needle
Smoke Headlamps and corner lamps
Red white Tailights


----------



## timsentra8 (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## timsentra8 (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I saw 320k and I was thinking hot damn, but after doing the conversion to miles thats just under 200k.

Body looks really nice with that kind of mileage though, very cool.


----------



## timsentra8 (Sep 29, 2007)

hahaha! thank you sir brandon!


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

holy crap, never heard of a sentra GTS, looks amazing man! kudos !


----------



## timsentra8 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks man! yes! because its only here in the philippines and i think also in singapore.


----------



## Geeann88 (Oct 22, 2009)

may i know how much will cost for the Red white Taillights?
Where can i get it?

please contact me [email protected]


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

where did you get those tail lights, I have been looking for them forever


----------



## Glenn2878 (Aug 30, 2019)

Divo25 said:


> holy crap, never heard of a sentra GTS, looks amazing man! kudos !


 That model was an Asian specific model.. only sold in a few countries namely Phillippines, Malaysia and Singapore.. it's a pretty rare model


----------

